# Tasker Question



## RobStemen (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a Tasker profile set up to when I set my phone face down, it silences everything, but if my screen is off, it doesn't appear to take. It works when I set it when the screen is on, but not otherwise. Any ideas?

Device: Droid X
OS: 2.3.5 Gingerbread
ROM: CyanogenMod 7, official nightly #75 + fixes


----------

